# Local 363



## LoyalElectric (Jun 15, 2009)

*Local 363 nominations*

I am a member of Local 363 and I am disgusted with the way nominations were handled and the problems it has caused.

There is nothing wrong with democracy - that is why we have election cycles. However, the disloyalty, mistrust, backstabbing and dirty fighting by the opposition have completely taken away that democracy.

The current Business Manager was blind-sided and the "men" who oppose him can obviously not be trusted. Most of the opposition are sitting officers so why wait to do something like this? If you truly care for the brotherhood and the members, you were in a position to take action but didn't and instead sneaked around for 3 years and came up with this "plan" that is nothing more than a mutiny.

I trust very few people over at 363. I can trust John Maraia because he has the b*alls to say it like it is even if I don't agree with him. And I can trust Sam Fratto - the future of 363.


----------

